
Tocilizumab working in Italy to improve Coronavirus outcomes - DrNuke
https://www.corriere.it/video-articoli/2020/03/09/dopo-cina-anche-italia-test-un-farmaco-casi-gravi-ecco-risultati/9405aebc-622a-11ea-9897-5c6f48cf812d.shtml
======
DrNuke
After China also in Italy the test with a drug for severe cases: here are the
results The ongoing experience in Naples. «The health of the patient suffering
from covid 19, who arrived in critical condition, intubated and treated with
the new drug therapy is recovering. Maybe we extubate him because his
conditions have improved a lot ».

